# Applying for a job



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

So I'm applying for a job at PetSmart. I'm nervous and overthinking everything. Words of encouragement would be much appreciated x_x


----------



## jellybelly (May 10, 2009)

Good luck! Hope you get the job


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Good luck! I'm rooting for you! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## TaniaN (Jun 24, 2009)

Best of luck to you, I'm sure you will do great. Let us know how it works out


----------



## AriesTrying (Mar 19, 2009)

i dont know exactly what youre nervous about, but i just applied for a job too and am nervous that if i actually GET the job that i wont be able to do it right.yadda yadda yadda. so if youre anything like me.. just think this - you know deep down that you can handle the job. tell yourself you are a competent, confident person who can be an amazing employee. then take a bubble bath, read and relax! good luck!


----------



## deeds14 (Jul 9, 2009)

Just act confident and be yourself!  You will do great.


----------



## fridays child (Jun 4, 2009)

AriesTrying said:


> just think this - you know deep down that you can handle the job. tell yourself you are a competent, confident person who can be an amazing employee. then take a bubble bath, read and relax! good luck!


 This is very true...to think positively can make a big difference. (no...not as in I'm positive I'll screw it up ) But...it just does not come very natural to me. For me, it's better to think things like....I know I'm going to have a mix of doing rights and wrongs while I'm learning - I've got to give myself some breathing room - I don't need to be an amazing employee because choosing to be a good-enough employee can be very acceptable at this point (does not apply to heart surgeons)...I don't see myself as competent right now - but I'm not incompetent either- there's a lot of levels between the two and each day is getting closer to that point. These are things I say in my head to help me relax, not as a put down though. I hope things go your way!!:group


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the encouragement. I just applied for it (took a while, I know :b) Hopefully I'll find out if I got it soon.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Good! <crosses fingers>


----------



## fridays child (Jun 4, 2009)

:yes keep us updated ! :yes


----------

